# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  some quotes

## Endurer

"No one is a failure if they have friends" - the angel from It's a Wonderful Life"

Excuse me... have you seen my sanity... I think I lost it.

"Friend are the flowers in the garden of life"

Yesterday was never here and tomorrow will never be but today is a gift that's why they call it 'present'.

"No Matter what you do there will be critics." 

"All that changes in history is the name we give things." -Harry Truman

"You never see the bad days in a photo album but its those days that get us from one happy snapshot to the next."

"There is dignity in suffering; nobility in pain; but failure is a salted wound, that burns and burns again!"

"You can't free a bird if it ain't gunna fly. You can't live a life if you don't ask "Why?"

"There are people I would take a bullet for and people I would like to put a bullet in." ---Benji (Good Charlotte)

"Death is instant, Pain will end, glory is forever"

"The power to believe in yourself, is the power to change fate"

"We must hang together, or surely we shall hang separately" -- Benjamin Franklin

Do not envy the one you admire most, instead, try to make yourself one that can be envied

"Sinning wouldn't be so popular if it's wages were paid immediately"

Everyone has music in them. Only the talented have the ability to share it with the rest of the world

"TO PLANT A GARDEN IS TO BELIEVE IN TOMORROW"

"If God didn't want me to do it he would have stopped med"

"The good news is that you may have created my past and screwed up my present but you have no control over my future." ~ You Don't Know Me, David Klass"

Do not envy the one you admire most, instead, try to make yourself one that can be envied

-"Love starts with a hug, grows with a kiss, and ends with a tear!"

-"The lesson is in the struggle, not in the victory!"

-"Only those who can see the invisible can do the impossible!"

-"Its ok to kiss a fool, its ok to let a fool kiss you, but never let a kiss fool you!"

"Friends are gods ways of apologizing for our families"

Life's a garden dig it

"You only live once...but if you live it right, once is enough"

Only after the last tree has been cut down,
only after the last river has been poisoned,
only after the last fish has been caught,
only then will you realize that money cannot be eaten

"If your ship doesnt come in, swim out to it"-Jonathan winters.

"The best man for a job is a woman"-Ares (from Xena Warrior Princess)

"Knowledge talks, wisdom listens"

"To control others is to have power, to control yourself is to know the way" - Lao Ma

A woman has to work twice as hard as a man to be thought of as half as good. Luckily this is not difficult"

II can resist anything but temptation

I believe in angels, 
the Kind that heaven sends 
...I'm surrounded
By angels, but I call
Them my best friends

If you do it youll regret it, if you dont do it youll regret it, either way your going to regret it, you might as well just do it

"If the first grape you eat is bitter then you will not bother eating grapes again. If the first grape you eat is a sweet one then you will be willing to eat a lot of bitter grapes in search of another sweet one "

"I don't know half of you half as well as I should like, and I like less than half of you half as well as you deserve." -Bilbo Baggins (The Fellowship of the Ring: J.R.R. Tolkien)

" To see a world in a grain of sand, and a heaven in a wildflower . . .hold infinity in the palm of your hand, and eternity in an hour . . . " ~William Blakeg

"I've been rich and I've been poor rich is better"

Creating success is tough but keeping it is tougher -Pete Roseg

"Some people walk in the rain, others just get wet" - Roger Miller

"All who wander are not lost." -JRR Tolkien

"No amount of sizzle will make a bad steak good."

Ashes to Ashes Dust-to-Dust, Life is short so Party We must!

Sticks and stones are hard on bones,
aimed with angry art
words can sting like anything,
but silence breaks the heart... -Phyllis mcgenlee

"Give up for a second and that is where you will finish."

When one door closes another door opens; but we so often look so long and so regretfully upon the closed door, that we do not see the ones which open for us. --Alexander Graham Bell

Nothing in the world can take the place of persistence. Talent will not. Nothing is more common than unsuccessful men with talent. Genius will not. Unrewarded genius is almost a proverb. Education will not. The world is full of educated derelicts. Persistence, determination and hard work make the difference. -- Calvin Coolidge

Our greatest glory is not in never failing, but in rising up every time we fail. -- Ralph Waldo Emerson

What do we live for, if it is not to make life less difficult for each other? -- George Eliot

Finish each day and be done with it. You have done what you could; some blunders and absurdities have crept in; forget them as soon as you can. Tomorrow is a new day; you shall begin it serenely and with too high a spirit to be encumbered with your old nonsense. -- Ralph Waldo Emerson

While we may not be able to control all that happens to us, we can control what happens inside us. -- Ben Franklin

Whatever you can do or dream you can, begin it. Boldness has genius, power, and magic in it. Begin it now. -- Goethe

What lies before us and what lies beyond us is tiny compared to what lies within us. -- Oliver Wendell Holmes

When you reach the end of your rope, tie a knot in it and hang on. -- Thomas Jefferson

Your vision will become clear only when you look into your heart. Who looks outside, dreams. Who looks inside, awakens. -- Carl Jung

Only those who dare to fail greatly can ever achieve greatly. -- Robert F. Kennedy

Friendship with one's self is all important, because without it one cannot be friends with anyone else in the world. -- Eleanor Roosevelt

Life isn't about finding yourself. Life is about creating yourself. -- George Bernard Shaw

~Resistance drains energy~
~Acceptance saves it~
~Cheerfulness sustains it~ -- Anonymous

----------


## zebijns

wow Adi GR8 :applaud; :givefl;

----------


## dsjeya

enderer 
nice work,have you caught any angel

----------


## Payal

awesome contribution :cpplaud;

----------


## Ash

hmm.. very nice sharing :giveflower;

----------


## Endurer

thank you :hug;

----------


## zebijns

ur welcome bro :givefl; :hug1:

----------


## Majid

Nice sharing endurer  :Smile:

----------


## urban_angel

They r great! :up;

----------


## urban_angel

BTW endurer what does ur signature mean? :thinking;

----------


## Naresh

wow endurer

----------


## Ash

> BTW endurer what does ur signature mean? :thinking;


 :Big Grin: .. tum ko kia lagta hai? :mrgreen:

----------


## urban_angel

ummm i can only see endurer's signature..tats all..

----------


## Ash

lol ok  :Big Grin:

----------

